# Kontakt libraries installed on external HD's. Will a new computer setup be a nightmare?



## K8ch (Jan 9, 2020)

HI,

I have a few orchestral libraries (Kontakt), which I have always kept on external HDs.
My computer crashed, and I will replace it soon.

Here's my question:
Am I correct in assuming that it -should- be relatively easy to get the libraries working, with the new computer?
I mean, I know I'll have to use some kind of Native Instruments program to get things working properly/reassociated...but I'm hoping it won't be a nightmare. I've read horror stories...


Looking for recommendations!


Peace,

Keith
www.reverbnation.com/keithhaydon


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 9, 2020)

It's not that hard. You just have to use Native Access to relocate the libraries. I've done it a few times without problems. I'm on Mac though so I can't speak about Windows but it should be the same.


----------



## reimerpdx (Jan 9, 2020)

As @Dr.Quest said, using Native Access is the way!
Just did this two days ago, and it's pretty intuitive.


----------



## K8ch (Jan 10, 2020)

Whew...
Thank you. That's a -big- relief.


Peace,
K


----------



## ericmusic67 (Jan 28, 2020)

you can use this tutoriel with google chrome and used translate.

https://fr.audiofanzine.com/lecteur...nvalid-pathnam-lors-de-l-instal-de-bank-8473/


----------



## W Ackerman (Jan 28, 2020)

One consideration: if you have spent a lot of time like I have creating a Kontakt Quick Load catalog, it can be a pain recreating it unless you can restore it from a backup:









How to Create a Backup of your Quick-Load Catalog in KONTAKT


The Quick-Load tool in KONTAKT allows you to manage and quickly load your Instruments, Banks, and Multis in a customized manner. Follow the below steps if you want to reinstall KONTAKT but want to ...




support.native-instruments.com


----------

